# Anyone looking for a rescue in NYC?



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

What a beautiful girl!:wub:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | New York, NY | Chloe


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's cute...


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Awe, I hope she finds a good home


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a pretty one indeed. :wub2:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a sweetheart.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is adorable...no doubt she will find a forever home soon.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Awwww, love this baby girl!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is just adorable. I hope someone finds her quickly. I know she will put a smile on some lucky person's face.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

It might be a good thing that I didn't find the SM forum while I lived in NYC, because I would have ended up with so many fluffs! There are always so many adorable babies needing adoption in that area. I wish I could take her! She is beautiful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Boy is she cute. :wub::wub: No men and only dog so that would leave me out altho in no way does it look like I'm getting another dog anytime soon or late. :huh: I posted it on my FB page. Maybe some friend of mine who's dogless? Thanks for sharing it, Anne.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's a cutie. I know that she will find the perfect home very quickly.


----------

